
Chinese firm admits its hacked DVRs, cameras were behind massive DDOS attack - cpncrunch
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3134039/hacking/chinese-firm-admits-its-hacked-products-were-behind-fridays-massive-ddos-attack.html
======
gculliss
The solution is for white hat hackers to hack these cameras for the sole
purpose of disabling them. People keep saying the cameras can't be updated or
patched to fix the DDoS vulnerability, so they should be hacked to simply make
them inoperable. If a device is insecure, it doesn't deserve to be allowed on
the public network.

~~~
leonroy
It's actually a pretty interesting idea but I think without government
legislation on the matter a lot of white hats will run afoul of existing laws
and end up serving _very_ long sentences.

